# Green anoles and tree frogs in the same viv yay or nay??????? OPINIONS NEEDED!!



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

thinking of getting 2 tree frogs and 2 or 3 anoles in a 45 x 45 x 60, opinions needed????


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

While I have no experience, From what i heard Anoles and green tree frogs do good together.
I don't recommend it, but thats what i heard


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Mate, this seems to be an ongoing question with a difference of opinion on here. Instead of writing the same replies here again, check out the following thread, have a good read through, search the threads under *community* or *mixing* and make up your own mind.

opps try this link! lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/669377-mixed-tropical-set-up.html

For the record I do have 3 green frogs and one grey frog living with 4 anoles and a long tailed, but it's not that simple just to just go and do it, read the above thread regarding this. I'd strongly advise speaking to a couple of experienced poster on this forum that do have a mixed tank and research it *in depth* before you even think of mixing species. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I do have mixed tanks, and I do have one which contains tree frgos and anoles along with others. however, unless you have expereince with both species first, know what you are doing, can notice behavious issues and stress, and have spare equiptment to seperate species when it all goes wrong, dont do it. 

You also need to create little neich habits within the tank to suit the occupants which most people cant do. 

You also need a very large enlosure, which most people dont have. most people buy a normal exo terra and try and cramb loads in it. 

Basically i dont recomend you do it, keep the species seperate first, and then maybe, if you think you have the experience to judge the behaviours think about going for it. But its a few years off. 

Jay


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> I do have mixed tanks, and I do have one which contains tree frgos and anoles along with others. however, unless you have expereince with both species first, know what you are doing, can notice behavious issues and stress, and have spare equiptment to seperate species when it all goes wrong, dont do it.
> 
> You also need to create little neich habits within the tank to suit the occupants which most people cant do.
> 
> ...


de ja vu lol....i agree, i nearly made this mistake because i followed the advice from a reptile shop...if you want all the species the get them but keep them separate tanks....then reasearch and reaserch sum more...get a very large exo terra and whilst researching do it up to suit all species then befor even thinking about putting them together post pics on here and get sum advice on where to go next...keep the separate cages for way after you try just incase....when the profesionals say that tank looks good and it suits both species fine then try it when you got a whole few days to monitor the tank...if probs arise separate if not keep monitoring. but i agree its a long way off yet, i wanted to try but dont think i will be any time soon xx


----------

